# stabbing pains in boob!



## Gemma Lou

Can anyone help me. I was sat relaxing tonight watching tv when I got these awful stabbing pains in my right breast. They lasted about 2 seconds each, I had about 15 and they really took my breath away! Is this normal? I haven't experienced anything like this yet. I am only 5 weeks pregnant.
Please tell me someone else has had this too! :dohh:

:hug:


----------



## hayley x

Omg how weird. Im 12 weeks pregnant now and I've have sore boobs throughout my pregnancy, but today I had horrible stabbing pains in just one of my breasts... it didnt last for long but was actually pretty painful. Im not sure what it was either...but jus so you know your not the only one. Sorry I cant help more xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

hayley x said:


> Omg how weird. Im 12 weeks pregnant now and I've have sore boobs throughout my pregnancy, but today I had horrible stabbing pains in just one of my breasts... it didnt last for long but was actually pretty painful. Im not sure what it was either...but jus so you know your not the only one. Sorry I cant help more xxx

Phew, I feel a bit better now! Not that I am pleased that you have had them too of course, but it feels good to know I am not alone! They just came from nowhere. They were so painful I started to cry where I got scared! This is my first pregnancy and it really freaked me out! Nobody tells you these things do they!
I Hope yours have stopped now. Mine haven't come back since. Its obviously a hormonal pain of some sort! 
Hope everything else goes ok for you!
:hugs: x x x x


----------



## Wobbles

I'd get this when my boobs are sore if they bounce going over road bumps or the OH is a twonk lol but not randomly!

:D


----------



## nightkd

I get this sort of pain sometimes, I'm not pregnant... Not sure what it is, don't seem to have had it since coming off the pill, but it is quite rare. It does take my breath away sometimes.. Slightly worrying, it does concern me....


----------



## princessttc

yeah i always get the stabbing pain, but only in my right breast.... (since ive been pregnant) I even went to a breast specialist because it does really hurt and I was worried, she said "welcome to the world of pregnancy love"....lol- hope this makes you feel better and less worried.:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

princessttc said:


> yeah i always get the stabbing pain, but only in my right breast.... (since ive been pregnant) I even went to a breast specialist because it does really hurt and I was worried, she said "welcome to the world of pregnancy love"....lol- hope this makes you feel better and less worried.:happydance:

How strange, especially for us both to have it in the right breast! Its happened again this morning but not as many times! Hope yours stops being so painful soon! How pregnant are you? x x :hugs:


----------



## princessttc

9 weeks 2 days, and sometimes i dont have the pain for what feels like ages, but damm ive been having it today:dohh: but the pain started at 5 weeks or even a bit earlier, then it got worse and now its a little better again!


----------



## claire roach

i had it in right breast 2, i think its summit 2 do with hormones and milk ducts etc


----------



## DisneyBaby

I get this too in my right breast, it just comes out of nowhere! It is really painful and lasts about 2 seconds!


----------



## Mizze

I get it too, again usually in the right breast (how odd!)

I think its fairly usual

Mizze x


----------



## Bunchy09

I get it in my right breast too! xxx


----------



## jmbbf

i was wondering what that was all about aswell mines only in the right breast too!!!! feels like someones stabbing me right through the nipple with a big pin..(ouch) 
hope all your pregnancies are going well :)


----------



## blueinsure

Its pretty normal, yet you might want to contact your gynecologist.


----------



## KatyKat

I had exactly the same thing when I was about 5/6 weeks gone - i thought I was going mad, but it seemed to disappear within a week or two.

it's nice to know other people get the wierd symptoms too!


----------



## Juanis

My nipples have been hurting n they look a lil bigger! But recenly I've been having the same stabbing pain only on the right boob! Just had a question?
Where u pregnant when u had that pain? Is there a posabblilitty I can b pregnant? Plz answer bak thanx:flower:


----------



## keepholdingon

me too and only on the right!


----------



## greats

ha in the same boat! i'll just be sitting at my desk at work and all of a sudden i get this sharp pain in my right bb too. glad i'm not the only one lol


----------



## leoniebabey

i get this. i've gotten it before pregnancy though. OUCH!


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I guess I am the first person to have gotten it on the left!


----------



## TandJ

Was searching for answers on this as well as I keep getting it in my right boob too, it hurts pretty bad but then goes away and then comes back again lol so annoying! :baby:


----------



## Evana

Gemma Lou said:


> Can anyone help me. I was sat relaxing tonight watching tv when I got these awful stabbing pains in my right breast. They lasted about 2 seconds each, I had about 15 and they really took my breath away! Is this normal? I haven't experienced anything like this yet. I am only 5 weeks pregnant.
> Please tell me someone else has had this too! :dohh:
> 
> :hug:

I am @ 5 weeks too and have had stabbing pain ( really painfully) .....did not think anything of it :shrug:
Since I have never had it before..I am thinking its all part of pregnancy changes in body ( bbs are preparing it self )


----------



## pebbie1

It's probably your boobs growing. I had a stabbing pain this week in my right boob and it was even sore when I touched it. Defo preparing the milk factory! :)


----------



## Smanderson

Hey, 

I have had this too and was searching online for answers and found this thread. I have had it in both boobs and it feels like a pin stabbing me through my nipple into my boob, Ouch!

I read somewhere else its cos of needing a bigger bra? Im so confused cos everywhere else says its just part of pregnancy.....


----------



## Jay900

Left for me. This is what I imagine being stabbed feels like.


----------



## autumn_leaves

seaweed eater said:


> :lol: I guess I am the first person to have gotten it on the left!

i'm a leftie too LOL!


----------



## steatite

Just reviving this slightly old and long running thread to say I'm SO GLAD I'm not the only one who has experienced this! I am 6weeks 3 days today and just now had a stabbing pain in my right breast, like someone was sticking a needle in. Ow!


----------



## Taurus8484

Had it on and off whole pregnancy....


----------



## zoomhilda

Same here! Left breast, noticed especially when bending or stretching. Asked midwife about it during breast exam today and she was not concerned, attributed to hormonal changes.


----------



## SophieBey

completely normal, i got them last pegnancy and this time too :)


----------

